# Musicians and Artists in the Mayenne Area?



## KennethW (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I bought a house near Mayenne at the end of 2021. I'm a performer and composer and wondered if there were any musicians or artists in other fields living in the Mayenne area.

Hopefully there's people out there.


----------

